

Visual Studio now builds libav without C99-to-C89 translator - 0x09
http://git.libav.org/?p=libav.git;a=commit;h=16381923fb7b9087ce559fb1cd3594469ac6788b

======
0x09
A year ago, libav developers introduced a tool to translate a subset of C99
syntax in order to build libav with Visual Studio* . At the time Microsoft
famously recommended that developers wanting modern C language features simply
use C++ instead* . For a long time, up until earlier this year* , it was
thought that C in MSVC had been permanently relegated to legacy support. Even
for those of us who don't develop for Microsoft platforms, the attitude
towards adoption of newer C standards has ostensibly had a negative impact.
Which is why, even in lieu of full conformance, it's refreshing and a good
sign to see this tool become unnecessary with the public release VS2013 today.

* [http://blogs.gnome.org/rbultje/2012/09/27/microsoft-visual-s...](http://blogs.gnome.org/rbultje/2012/09/27/microsoft-visual-studio-support-in-ffmpeg-and-libav)

* [http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/05/vs_c99_support](http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/05/vs_c99_support)

* [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/vstudio/hh409293.asp...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/vstudio/hh409293.aspx)

